# New Table Saw.



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

At last my early birthday present has arrived. . James.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

4 weeks early,but waited long enough.I cant believe how smooth it cuts. Gonna make a cabinet to set it on & bring it down to a more usable height for me. First job,I cut the lid off the box using the technique suggested by Mr.Herb Stoops & also used Herb's depth gauge to set up.I am a very happy woodworker. Best wishes,James.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

good score James but how come it isn't a Bosch???


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Ya done good James. Making the cabinet will definitely be advantageous for larger cuts. I've seen some wonderful tables that add both width and depth to the saw's capability. Of course that really all depends on your room and needs. Glad to hear you're a happy sawduster. Happy Birthday!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Way to go James!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Way to go James, I am happy for you,and you had the best present for your birthday a person could want.You are going to like that saw. And now you can complete the jewelry box. Be sure to post a picture of the box when it is done.
I am happy the depth gauge worked for you, I use mine all the time. Now we expect great things to come out of your shop from the new saw. It will serve you well and you will use it on every project. Be sure to take pictures of the cabinet you make to set it on.
HErb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday James (a little early). A friend of mine built a cabinet with an opening for his job saw that greatly extended the top. He must have put shims under the saw to level it with the cabinet top. Neat setup. Your face in the picture reminds me of a kid opening presents on Christmas day. I also look forward to seeing pictures of the cabinet, and of the projects you make with that new saw.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice addition James


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Good luck with your new saw...and would love to see the cabinet you will build for it...


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice present James. I've had the same one for a number of years and it works for me. Only downside is it doesn't take a dado set. Arbor is too short. I use a 1/4" blade and work my way across or, depending on what I'm making, a router instead. That's really the only thing I've found wrong with it. Use it well and generate a lot of sawdust.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats James , nothing better than a new table saw . I bought a 12” miter saw from Dewalt back in the day, and the Dewalt blade it came with seems better than anything I’ve ever used .
Just super smooth cuts


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Barry747 said:


> Nice present James. I've had the same one for a number of years and it works for me. Only downside is it doesn't take a dado set. Arbor is too short. I use a 1/4" blade and work my way across or, depending on what I'm making, a router instead. That's really the only thing I've found wrong with it. Use it well and generate a lot of sawdust.


Barry, I have the Bosch 4100 saw, and ordered the zero clearance dado blade with it. When I went to use the dado ZC,it came with a different arbor washer. This washer was a flat both sides washer instead of the tapered one side washer that came with the saw. It said in the instructions to remove the inboard one on the saw and replace with this one. Then mount the dado set and leave off the washer on the outboard side and use just the nut. It said that the outer dado blade didn't require a stiffener washer, this gave you a full nut on the outside.

On another note, instead of using a 1/4" blade, use as many as you can and still get a full nut, then work your way across, might save a little time and chance for error.
Herb


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi James, Dewalt has many different table saw models. What is the model number of the one you purchased?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey,James; Happy B-Day, and congrats on that new little beauty!!


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Many thanks to Fellow Members for early birthday wishes & congratulatory replies.I will post pics of the cabinet when it's done
@ chuckgray.I didn't purchase the saw,it's a present from my family.
@ Barry747 This one does have arbor space for a dado set
@ Stick I think any new table saw would be better than my old one.The Bosch 4100 was top of the list but apparently more expensive than the DeWalt,. Thanks again everyone. James.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Your family has done you well. Enjoy.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

jj777746 said:


> Many thanks to Fellow Members for early birthday wishes & congratulatory replies.I will post pics of the cabinet when it's done
> @ chuckgray.I didn't purchase the saw,it's a present from my family.
> @ Barry747 This one does have arbor space for a dado set
> @ Stick I think any new table saw would be better than my old one.The Bosch 4100 was top of the list but apparently more expensive than the DeWalt,. Thanks again everyone. James.


James, although it looks similiar in your picture you probably have a newer model. What's the model number of your saw? The smooth part of my arbor is only about 1/8". The plate thickness on the 1/4" dado blade I use is a hair over that. In my owner's manual it specifically says not to use a dado set because the outer blade would be over the threads and unstable. Fortunately, since I make small things between the 1/4" blade and my Bosch 1617 I've always been able to get the job done.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

@chuckgray.Hi Chuck, The model T/S number is DeWalt 74912.
@Barry747.Hi Barry,The arbor space is 1 1/4 inches or 3 cm,measured without removing the blade & the model No. 74912


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

jj777746 said:


> @chuckgray.Hi Chuck, The model T/S number is DeWalt 74912.
> @Barry747.Hi Barry,The arbor space is 1 1/4 inches or 3 cm,measured without removing the blade & the model No. 74912



- new toys are always fun! A cabinet will be a good addition and having things set at the right height makes working with them so much better/easier. 

- the one thing I wish I had the space to add to my TS set up would be an out feed table. If I could just get her to park her car outdoors ..........

- ebill


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

ebill said:


> - the one thing I wish I had the space to add to my TS set up would be an out feed table. If I could just get her to park her car outdoors ..........
> 
> - ebill


I bought the Rockler outfeed table kit for a folding, removable table. You just lift it off the hardware, fold the legs in and it's out of the way. Normally you want the saw located so there's as much space in front and in back of the saw as possible for ripping long pieces. To make the hinges work for the fold up legs, I offset the two legs so one is closer to the saw than the other. I put in screw in levelers into the bottom of each leg. I made the table wide enough so the an 8 ft is still supported after it leaves the blade, you don't want the workpiece to tip out of control at the end of a rip cut. 

I also use this surface for glue-up and finishing my most common project, picture frames, so it is now stained, but that doesn't affect it's utility. I used trusses under a piece of laminate coated fiber board, so it has stayed dead flat for years.

Here is the amazon search page for outfeed tables and hardware. 

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=outfeed+...=c&hvqmt=b&tag=mh0b-20&ref=pd_sl_5k6i10mek8_b


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I adapted this one to my large table saw. It took about 30 min to install. It pushes in to the table or extends out to support longer rips, works for the work I do.
https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-TS1016...ch+outfeed+table+for+table+saw,aps,228&sr=8-4
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

ebill said:


> - new toys are always fun! A cabinet will be a good addition and having things set at the right height makes working with them so much better/easier.
> 
> - the one thing I wish I had the space to add to my TS set up would be an out feed table. If I could just get her to park her car outdoors ..........
> 
> - ebill




Hey Bill...put an electric eye at the garage door that sends an EMP...it will shut the car off before it makes it into the garage...:grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I know the discussion is outfield table , but I’m going to build this system the guy made for an infield table for sure , as it would have come in extremely handy on so many occasions. 

Not sure if there’s a way to modify it for an outfield application because of how it locks into the fence , but I think someone may have an idea . Rare earth magnets ?


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

That is just FLAT OUT purty.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My workbench is the same height as my table saw, and they are lined up so that long rips are supported both going in and going out. and Rick, they are called infeed and outfeed tables. Minor point, whatever you call them, they are helpful.


----------

